# PubMed- FDA approves one drug for irritable bowel syndrome but suspends another.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*FDA approves one drug for irritable bowel syndrome but suspends another.*

Harv Womens Health Watch. 2008 Aug;15(12):7

Authors:

PMID: 19115501 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

